# nasal bleeding



## AnneCline (Oct 20, 2009)

Patient went to ER for endoscopic control of nasal bleeding by packing following nasal surgery that was 3 days before.  The CPTs for the prior surgery were 30140, 30520, and 31256 so there is a 90 day global period.  My question is, can I bill for the endoscopic control of the bleeding with the packing or is that going to be part of the global?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tlivengo (Oct 20, 2009)

CCI Narrative states:

 "if bleeding occurs in the postoperative period and requires return to the operating room for treatment, a HCPCS/CPT code for the control of the bleeding may be reported with modifier 78 indicating that the procedure was a complication of a prior procedure requiring treatment in the operating room.  However, control of postoperative bleeding not requiring return to the operating room is not separately reportable"

So I guess in your case the question is, was the patient treated in the ER or in the OR?  If OR then you can bill it.

Teresa


----------



## krssy70 (Oct 20, 2009)

*nasal bleeding control*

If it was complication due to the previous surgery, then yes you can bill it with a modifier 78 if the patient returned to operating room, with the complication diag code 998.11. 

Hope this helps,
Kristen Richard, CPC


----------

